# Cisco VPN CLient und WLAN bringen Notebook zum einfrieren...



## thomson (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,

habe o.g. Problem. Per UMTS und Netzkabel funktioniert alles tadellos, nur im WLAN friert das Notebook ein, sobald ich mich verbinde.

Habe den Client 5.0.0.7.0440 und Windows 7!

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Loveboat (30. Januar 2013)

Welches Laptop hast Du**** Bei Dell und dem Cisco VPN-Client gibt es u.U. Probleme


----------



## RevUnix (30. Januar 2013)

Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach den „OpenVPN-Client“ ? Das sollte auch gehen.


----------

